# Attn Mes Owners



## ronp (Oct 1, 2008)

Seems like since I joined in April we have a lot of MES owners lately.

Share your likes and dislikes and results. What do you like the best and worst? Chips, chunks, charcoal?

Smoke ring?

I love mine and am very happy with it.


----------



## mamunoz (Oct 1, 2008)

I got mine in late July and have used it quite a bit it is my first smoker and I have produced some great results with it and my friends love it as well.  No real complaints its nice and easy to use set your temp close the door add chips every so often heck its almost impossible to mess up lol.


----------



## smokeguy (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, since I just ordered mine yesterday, I don't feel that I can vote yet.  However, if I didn't think I was going to be very happy with it I wouldn't have ordered it, and I checked out a bunch of them for overall value vs. cost.  This seems to fit right in the middle of that group and for me was the best quality to value bargain, especially with the ebay price I got.

I'll have to come back and vote later on though!


----------



## big game cook (Oct 1, 2008)

my neighbor buddie got his monday from ups. cabellas $199.00. we havent even plugged it in yet. but looks good. i want an electric to do summer sausage. seems it will control heat much easier than charcoal that ive been doin it with. after he tests his out ill most likely will own one too.


----------



## pitrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm happy with mine. I've had it just about a year, and so far the only thing I would have done different is buy the bigger version.


----------



## allen (Oct 1, 2008)

I have had mine since Feb. of this year, outside of having some temp. problems I am happy with it. 40" S.S.


----------



## lostarrow (Oct 1, 2008)

got my MES 2 yrs ago for Xmas. I don't use it as much as my horizonal smoker in good weather but in the cold use it a lot. Basically when its nice & I would like to enjoy the journey I'll use the horizonal but when its not  I'll use the MES.


----------



## smokeguy (Oct 1, 2008)

What sort of temp problems and were you able to adjust for them or do something different?


----------



## insdude91 (Oct 1, 2008)

I've had my MES for about 10 months now.   I love it.  I have made ribs, brisket, smoked chicken and my favorite has been the venison summer sausage.  It is so easy to use.   I do wish the wood hopper was a little bigger, but otherwise it works well.

The only problem I had is when I tried to smoke cheese.  Boy, what a mess.   I couldn't get smoke at 90 degrees, so I turned it up to 125 and all the cheese melted.  What a mess.   

So what I did is I built a cold smoker box and mounted it above my MES and then use a flexible 4 inch dryer tube which fits perfectly over the exhaust of the MES and put a hole in the bottom of my cold box and stuff the tube in their.   Wa la!.  Now I can run the MES at 150-175 degrees to get good smoke and the cold box stays about 90 degrees and the cheese does not melt.   It makes GREAT cheese.  I do about 10lbs a month now.  Cheddar, Swiss, Jack, Mozarella.


----------



## allen (Oct 1, 2008)

I would set the temp say for example 175*-178* external temp and it would climb to 160* then fall back 2-5* then start to climb back up to 160* so I compensate by setting the temp for 200* to bring meat temp to its correct inside temp


----------



## huskersmokeman (Oct 2, 2008)

I love my MES, but I do not like the fact that the grease pan on the bottom doesn't work well.  The first time I used it, more grease ran out the front than collected in the catch pan in the back.  I now put blocks under the front legs, to get the grease to run where its supposed to, and all is well.  Works great, and is pretty accurate on temp, and I've been using it regularly since December.  I've used it about 25 times, and never had any problem other than the grease pan.

If I had to do it all over, I would still buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## fyrmnj (Oct 2, 2008)

I have had mine since about sept 5th and with much help from the users of this site I have used it 3 times already. I have nothing bad to say about this smoker. I did have a LITTLE whiff of smoke coming from the gasket at the top of the door. I went to home depot and got a package of  Frost King X-treme Rubber Weather Seal #V25G, $5.37, and ran it above and below the gasket at the top of the door. That solved the problem.

FyrmnJ

"Fireman still make house calls"


----------



## smokin'k (Oct 2, 2008)

I couldn't be happier with my MES. I've had it about 6 months and after the good people out here showed me the tricks on how to get the most out of it-I'm as happy as a pig... Well, you know. I do think I might get the larger model when this one passes away.


----------



## ronp (Oct 2, 2008)

Bump.

Wow 16 happy with it, nobody disappointed.

Pretty good record so far.


----------



## fishawn (Oct 2, 2008)

Easy to use, Love it!


----------



## deltadude (Oct 3, 2008)

Owned and used my Sams 40" SS MES since mid June 08 and love it.  Two things could make the MES better.
A smoke daddy type accessory for total set n forget smoking.
Increase the temp range up to 350F for baking and making the MES more versatile.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had mine since spring of this year and I love it.  Learned a lot from reading this forum about using small chunks instead of chips and adding lump charcoal to enhance the flavor and the smoke ring.


----------



## ronp (Oct 3, 2008)

Well almost a a perfrect record.


----------



## trent741 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love mine!  Smoking me some fatties right as I type mmmm.......


----------



## ronp (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump.

Going Going gone. Last chance to chime in.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 3, 2008)

had mine for 5 months, use split down chunks and a couple lumps of charcoal and  i dont pay too much attention or worry about  the slight variation of the temp readout anymore.


----------

